
Liveblogging World War II: June 11, 1945: Atomic Bomb: The Franck Report - MaysonL
http://www.bradford-delong.com/2015/06/atomic-bomb-decision-the-franck-report-june-11-1945.html
======
jacquesm
Incredibly prescient, especially the bit about how the use of the weapon on
Japan would set the stage for other countries to become wary of the US
claiming to aim for disarmament.

It also bolsters the opinion that the use of the two atomic bombs on Hiroshima
and Nagasaki was a show of force intended to establish a post-war dominance
rather than that it was the only way Japan was going to be forced into
submission.

Horrific stuff.

